# NEED HOUSE CLEANING??



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Posting for a friend who does a great job cleaning my brother-in-law's house!!!!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">If you are looking for a good house cleaner, than look no more. I'm trustworthy, responsible and very thorough. Please call Tammy Norton 497-6293.<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Tammy direct for housecleaning. Thanks.


----------

